# Taken off the schedule



## Louiethe3 (Aug 26, 2020)

This week I was originally scheduled one lonely day. End of last week it was cut to 3 hours & today it disappears off the computer. I've heard a rumor that there is a minimum number of hours to be scheduled & they still pay that minimum if your not? Anyone experience this?
Edit: I'm back on my normal days & even "long" shifts the following week.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 26, 2020)

Louiethe3 said:


> This week I was originally scheduled one lonely day. End of last week it was cut to 3 hours & today it disappears off the computer. I've heard a rumor that there is a minimum number of hours to be scheduled & they still pay that minimum if your not? Anyone experience this?
> Edit: I'm back on my normal days & even "long" shifts the following week.


You are only paid for hours you work. Talk to HR.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 26, 2020)

Show up & say you went by the wall schedule.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 26, 2020)

File for unemployment ( or Under-employment) for this week.  Most states pay when your hours are 50% of your average.  Usually filing for Unemployment gets Spot to find you some hours.


----------



## dabug (Aug 29, 2020)

I've had a couple of weeks where I had no hours, it's possible. Take a photo each week of the physical schedule and Kronos(ASANTS I've heard some stores don't like you screenshotting). Call them out when they start messing with your hours. They make such a huge issue with you being flexible and "can you come in early today" or "can you come in today" at a crisp 7 am on your first day off in a week and somehow get pissed when you wake up at a comfortable 10:30 am... on what was supposed to be your day off. "okay thank you anyways" turns into a "k" real quick lmao


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 29, 2020)

Don't use Kronos.


----------

